# Anything good for rubber care on coupe seals?



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a BMW Coupe (e92) and the suggested product for the window seals is Carboflo but my dealer does not stock this.

I tried Swiss Vax seal feed and that was more for luster than nourishing and protecting the seals.

Next up I tried Einszett Gummi Pflege Stift (rubber care stick) and this has been good but not as durable as Wurth (rubber care stick).

The Wurth seems to last longer but is not that resilient to frost. So on a cold morning I have to use de-icer around the window top (frameless windows) but there is sometimes a bit of frost on the seal itself that kind of sticks to the window if that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Auto Finesse Revive is good for this sort of thing. It helps to repel the water which helps to reduce frost G over.
I put it on all window and door seals to help keep them supple and it stops them freezing shut at this time of year.

Although, in your case, it may be freezing over at the lower seal too - preventing the window from dropping gas you open the door?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use Swissvax on my frameless window seals and not had any problems with windows frosting and sticking.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I use Swissvax on my frameless window seals and not had any problems with windows frosting and sticking.


Want some of the swissvax but it's £42.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It is expensive but you only use a tiny amount each time so the bottle will probably out last you


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Rollini said:


> Want some of the swissvax but it's £42.


It is worth it. Nothing on the market beats it! You could buy it and then flog it on eBay or here to get some cash back.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Do any of these products leave marks on the window where it touches the seal?


----------



## _G_ (Apr 23, 2013)

Wurth does leave marks but if you let it dry for 15 minutes or so then the marking is hardly noticeable.

Swissvax is good too but if you use too much then it leaves an oily film on the window when it makes contact.

I figured something out... the angle of the glass can actually be adjusted on my windows. The seals are fine but I tweaked the window and the contact appears to be good. Let's see how it goes when the next frosting comes... the window appears to be pressing firmer on to the seal.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

vaseline:thumb:


----------



## MickHen (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm using Sonax GummiPfleger (CYC stocks it). 
It does look very similar to the Einszett stick but I only apply it twice a year and never had any issues. 
The seals look like new and in this weather don't freeze shut. 
Although it's a tiny bottle for 7 quid you could always try it out.


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Another vote for Revive, I used to use Gummy Pfledge Stift but found AF more durable.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> It is worth it. Nothing on the market beats it! You could buy it and then flog it on eBay or here to get some cash back.


Going to get some when I'm paid after Christmas day then got a mate to go halves with me as he wants to use it too. So isn't too bad :lol:


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have frameless doors on my skyline and the rubbers are almost 20 years old so above a certain speed they become rather noisy letting in wind. Would any product prevent this you think? It's not often I go to that certain speed bot on the odd occasion it's annying.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

I've used Gummi Pflege before and that was fine and can recommend.

I now use Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care and that keeps all my rubber seals clean, supple and black. 

It's also good at eliminating squeaking/creaking door seals.


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Another vote for AF Revive from me 

Bertie


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

At the moment i use Sonax Gummipflege and Zymoel Seal. I can recommend Zymoel Seal.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

It always amazes me when someone asks about rubber that EVERYONE seems to be indoctrinated with the use of all these expensive products. The guy who advised using vaseline gave good advice, I recommend using a wipe of very light oil which will help too. I work in the rubber industry (we make our own rubber and swelling rubbers) and we use this ourselves you dont need to spend this silly money on things, believe me.


----------

